# Going organic without breaking your pocketbook



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been wanting to go the organic route for a long time, but I (still) don't think we can afford it. Well, today I ran to Vitamin Cottage just to look around, and I bought some organic cucumbers and turnips. That's the best-testing produce I have ever had, really juicy and fresh. I was like "wow." I also bought some natural yogurt, and it was so much more thicky, creamy, and tasty than any other yogurt I'd ever had--which is usually thin and artificial-tasting. I couldn't believe it.

So, we really want to try to go at least mostly organic, but we're not sure how we can afford it. I'm going to look into finding a local farmer's market, and I'm working on planting my own porch garden (wish me luck). Any other advice? How do you afford it?


----------



## CartersMomma (Jan 4, 2002)

One thing that has helped me to "go organic" is joining a food buying club. We have one here that is through United Natural Foods (the same company that supplies the local co-op, which is another good source for discounts). As a group we order every other month and the United truck delivers to a local school and we all pick up our food. You purchase by the case, but it works out for things we use a lot of. And you can split cases with a friends, etc... And there isn't a mark-up like there is at health food stores. Also, just buying bulk items at the local co-op or health food store.

Also, I buy our raw organic milk and eggs from a local farmer who happens to deliver to my house, and also buy beef and chickens from local farmers or friends who raise natural animals. Buying meat in bulk can really save money in the long run. I pay $3-3.50 for organic ground beef and at the store its $5.99. I pay about $8.00 for a whole organic chicken rather than $8.99# for organic breasts at the store.

Good luck, even my husband is convinced now that organic just plain tastes better. He doesn't care as much as I do about health and the environment, but he's sold on the quality and the taste of the food we buy.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

We stopped eating meat. Organic beans are just so much cheaper.
Also, the produce is just so good. I too wanted to go organic for a long time but it was just so pricey. But after tasting the good fresh fruits and vegetables, I would have a have a hard time going back.
I actually thought I didn't like strawberries anymore because I was buying the conventional ones and then I bought some organic ones this past weekend when I was visiting family in Southern CA and they were soooo good.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, one thing I always ask people who say they have a more pre-packaged, non whole foods diet is how much garbage do you dispose of? As in what is the size of your garbage can? I know all of our neighbors have this ginormous rolling can and I can't believe they have so much trash







. i think it costs twice what ours does.

If you do have a larger garbage can right now you can get a small one and save money every month that way. If you are eating a whole foods diest you won't have much trash.

Also buy as MUCH as you can from bulk bins, and buy the organic produce that is in season or on sale. Usually there is something on sale, just eat that for that week. Don't buy cereal! It's a waste of money IMO. Make up a ton of homemade pancakes/waffles and freeze them, things like that.

I would buy all organics one shopping trip. Shop wisely and see how it goes. Look at the bill and then if you are getting tight toward the end of the month you can adjust the amount of organics you buy.

I think you'll learn how to eat so you can budget for it. It really isn't more expensive than non-organic processed food.


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

You know what, I looked at the natural cereal in the store, and it was like $4 a box!! It'll be hard for me to totally give it up. I'm hoping we can at least go 75% organic. I think if we eat haelthy most of the time it won't hurt to have the occasional bowl of fruit loops. I wonder if granola is any cheaper.


----------



## sue2u (Feb 14, 2007)

TRADER JOES TRADER JOES TRADER JOES is all I can say!!!!!!!! We are 99% organic and we SAVE money buy shopping at TJ's instead of the local grocery store mainly because basically everything there is all natural and organic and they don't have the tempting snacks, clothes, shoes, etc. that other mega stores have and you don't take home things that you don't need.


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

I have the same problem. So I started out by the EWG's "Dirty Dozen" list: what foods you really should buy organically because of pesticide counts, etc. Here's the info, if you're interested:

The "Dirty Dozen": Must-buy organic foods

Fruit

Apples
Cherries
Grapes, imported
Nectarines
Peaches
Pears
Raspberries
Strawberries

Vegetables

Bell peppers
Celery
Potatoes
Spinach

Milk
Beef
Poultry

Reduce the risk of exposure to the agent believed to cause mad cow disease and minimize exposure to other potential toxins in non-organic feed. These foods contain no hormones, and antibiotics - which have been linked to increased antibacterial resistance in humans - have not been added to the food.

Good luck,


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

If you join a local CSA, you can even buy a couple of shares and preserve stuff for the winter. A lot of work, but a lot less shopping!


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Really, the thing that makes the biggest impact is to take cost out of the food by doing the "work" yourself. The more whole the food is, the "cheaper" it si going to be. I put that in quotes because it is still going to seem more expensive. Whole organic food is more than conventional processed food. But organic processed food costs a fortune. You also have to think of the real cost to you in health, enjoyment, ethical satisfaction, etc....

Right now I spend far more on food than I do our mortgage. But we can afford it right now. I am a foodie and I like to cook. There are times when we are tight on cash and then I can get the grocery bill down to nothing by sticking with cheaper foods. During those times I try to center our meals around organic whole grains and legumes and accent meals with the more expensive ingredients.

Simple things like switching to hot oatmeal and making my own salad dressings save me a lot of money. Eggs are cheap too.


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Yooper....

Can you tell me what you use to make your own salad dressing? I would like to... but don't know how. Thanks!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

making your own salad dressing is easy - what types of dressing do you like?

you know what's delish? just squeezing either a lemon or a lime on your salad, drizziling on olive oil and some sea salt & fresh ground pepper.... or I use penzeys seasoned sea salt. yum.

as for a real money saver - join a CSA or organic produce co-op...


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I love fresh squeezed orange juice with balsamic vinegar and good olive oil, salt and pepper for salad dressing. I just keep a bunch in a jar for a week or so


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

We substitue vegetarian or vegan meals a few times a week to balance out the cost. Lentils or bean dishes are so cheap (and yummy!) - plus there's enough left over for lunches.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bygones75* 
Hey Yooper....

Can you tell me what you use to make your own salad dressing? I would like to... but don't know how. Thanks!

Olive oil, balsamic vinegar, salt, pepper. (great with romaine or mixed lettuces)

Olive oil, lemon juice, salt, pepper. (great with parsley and chopped tomato)

Yogurt, onion powder or finely chopped onion, salt, pepper. (just like ranch dressing. Great with cucumbers!)

Olive oil, mustard, white wine vinegar. (another one great with lettuces)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie*
I love fresh squeezed orange juice with balsamic vinegar and good olive oil, salt and pepper for salad dressing. I just keep a bunch in a jar for a week or so

My mother makes one similar, but she uses wedges from the orange along with juice to make it a little chunky. She warms it and uses it over spinach to wilt it.


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

Salad dressing needs an oil, an acid (vinegar, lemon juice, etc), and a sweet (a drip of honey). Pick a combo. Put them in a jar with whatever herbs sound good. Shake it like crazy.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

This thread is great! I second Trader Joes (don't have them here







). I also would recommend trying to find a local co-op. I'm part of one that gives a bin full of food for $50! Love it! Also, you can buy partial or whole cases of organic produce. So, sometimes I'll buy part of a case of organic apples for $1/lb!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoHappy* 
Salad dressing needs an oil, an acid (vinegar, lemon juice, etc), and a sweet (a drip of honey). Pick a combo. Put them in a jar with whatever herbs sound good. Shake it like crazy.

Yogurt is sour enough to create a balanced tasting dressing without vinegar and creamy enough that you don't need any oil. I like to make yogurt based ones to get extra yogurt in my diet.

Balsamic vinegar is sweet, so if you use that you can leave out the honey in SoHappy's tasty recipe above.

BTW, I have read the ratio of oil to vinegar should be 3 to 1.

Anyway, it really depends on what kind of dressing you like. What do you normal buy in the store?


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

we try to buy as much locally grown produce as possible--

and then I see if I can get organic...

But I like to go to local farmers' markets and talk to the vendors, and i've found that a great many produce organic produce, but do not have the money (yet) for or have just not gone through certification... this is great because the cost is low and the food is very good!

I would caution about USDA organic, only--it really doesn't mean that much, depending on the item. For instance, those bags of salad and spinache can be washed with a 'water' that contains chlorine--just leave a bag out, closed for a day, then open it and smell--it will smell like bleach







:

Items organic in accordance with Oregon/California law typically meet a stricter critera ... Also, no-spray is great, too. So the soil may not be totally organic, but at least you know it isn't sprayed with nasty chemicals and such.


----------



## Love_Cyber_Cat (Aug 14, 2006)

Great thread!
I just found out we have so many local farms!!!! Before I opened this post I did not even know there is a CSA in my area and actually I did not know of the meaning of this word! The only place I used to go for organic- Wild oats- and they are expensive!!!! Now not only I know where I could find fresh organic foods, but also where my DD could learn more about nature! Hooray!


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

We are going to keep eating meat and buying it at the 'regular' grocery store because I don't yet know where to get it here grass-fed and organic. But we are going to eat it less and treat it as a side dish instead of the appetizer. We are cutting back on processed foods. No more premade drinks; I will make tea. I need to learn how to make juice. I would LOVE to know how to make Ranch and Thousand Island Salad dressing, just all kinds of dressings really. I am trying to do more work myself. Most of what we are going to be buying now packaged is condiments, peanut butter, jam, and maybe occasionally some crackers or cereals or granola here and there. I'm trying to just lose convenience food and mostly cook myself which will save a lot of money, but it's worth it. I need to be less lazy about cooking anyway.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebottle* 
good links:

http://www.localharvest.org/

http://eatwellguide.com/

xoa

I had the localharvest link, but not the eatwellguide. Lovin' it!!!


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

ranch dressing
mayo
a little yogurt
chopped chives
chopped garlic
salt
pepper
my kiddos love it! better than regular they say!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't use mayo because all the ones I have found in stores either have sugar, or an oil I don't approve of. Also, I haven't gotten good at making it myself yet. I stick with yogurt and sour cream for creamy dressing bases.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I missed the salad dressing recipe request. Sorry!

We eat a TON of salad and I get bored easily so I like to make something different almost every day. I make lots of variations on creamy and vinegary dressings. Those are pretty easy to find recipes for. But there are two others I make a lot that are sort of unique....

Tahini Dressing (this is a little spicy)

2 part tahini
2 part vinegar
1 part Miso
Dash on cheyenne
Water if needed to liquify

Whir in the blender until nice and creamy

Avocado dressing

2 cados
1 tsp fresh lime or lemon juice
handful cilantro leaves
2 cloves garlic
salt to taste
Water to get the right consitancy

Again, belnd until smooth. Halve the recipe if you need less. It does not keep well. makes a great veggie dip too.


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

I think it is hard to afford if you already eat whole foods and are making the switch to organic.

I'm almost 85% organic, and local when possible, and it's a rare day that a processed, convenience food comes into my house.

I'm being honest here. It costs me more, a significant amount more. Yes, that is because I still eat meat a few times a week. Organic meats and dairy are the most expensive part of the switch IMO.

I'm trying to get to the point where I will have my own supply of chicken and another meat, and grow all my own produce. Then it will definitely be cheaper!

The best tips are definitely, join a co-op, eat whole, eat less meat, and buy in season and on sale!

And change slowly, it doesn't have to be overnight!

See what else you can cut out to afford better food. I cut out a few things, and I'm happier for the better food in the end!


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

I think it is hard to afford if you already eat whole foods and are making the switch to organic.

I'm almost 85% organic, and local when possible, and it's a rare day that a processed, convenience food comes into my house.

I'm being honest here. It costs me more, a significant amount more. Yes, that is because I still eat meat a few times a week. Organic meats and dairy are the most expensive part of the switch IMO.
Very true. I was torn at the grocery store today because you have the side by side comparisons of everything. The organic broccoli is so much more (as is everything else.) I already eat mostly whole foods and cook from scratch, but it is so spendy. Our local co-op has a nice selection, but I end up with a $50 bill for just a few items.

Side note - I've cut waaaay back on paper towel usage, and have switched to 7th Generation - but *that* is expensive. I eye the paper towels on sale when I buy them (for $2 more a package) and try to remind myself that it's the right thing to do if you use any paper products. *sigh*

And don't get me started on the pet food at the co-op. It's like 8 bucks a bag v. $2. One of my cats is a puker, though, and the dyes in the mainstream pet foods are murder on carpets...







:


----------



## kandkrose (Jan 2, 2006)

these are really some great tips - i'm totally bookmarking this thread!!!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

does anyone grow foods? I do on a very small scale. I bought a grow light set up for under $300 and always have herbs at least. I start from seeds which is so, so cheap. Once you get the hang of it gardening on a small scale is pretty darn easy and cheap! And the tomatoes, YUM!


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

When it warms up I'll probably start growing on a small scale. I tried to post in the digging in the earth section about starting one and didn't get any responses.







I'm worried because the place I want to plant is at the edge of the woods - and I realized that it would probably become a buffet for the deer and everything else...


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

There is a book called "Lasagne Gardening," which I haven't read, but it describes a style of gardening where you don't have to scalp the soil to start a garden. This is what we do, only we use a book called "Secrets to Great Soil." We do raised beds - easier on the back and knees. So, to keep the deer out, your best bet really is netting. If you build a raised bed (don't use pt lumber), take the time to raise stakes around it and put up netting. Just don't forget to give yourself some easy access!


----------



## kmama (Apr 22, 2004)

Nothing to add, b/c I think all my ideas have been covered already!

Would love to hear more!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Also, Im starting a worm bin again which is the BEST way to garden cheap. Just let the worm eat your kitchen scraps! We moved so I had to give up my worms


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep, I grow a lot of my own food in the spring and summer.

Mostly all the vegetables we eat come from my garden in season!

Now we have more space too, I'll be trying to grow some "stock up" things this year too such as potatoes, carrots, onions and squashes that I can save for the fall and winter.

Organic/natural pet food. Sigh. I haven't made that switch yet. I think that one is more $$$ when you have 2 large dogs and 4 cats. I do however feed them natural foods that I make when availible.


----------



## KnittingShaker (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoHappy* 
Salad dressing needs an oil, an acid (vinegar, lemon juice, etc), and a sweet (a drip of honey). Pick a combo. Put them in a jar with whatever herbs sound good. Shake it like crazy.


I never add a sweetner to my dressing.

Oil, vinegar, salt, and pepper. Sometimes I add a drop of dijon mustard.


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok, I have been watching this for a few days to see if anyone else was going to post this -- and since no one has, I will be brave...

Walmart has organic stuff for WAY cheaper than our health food stores!








:

Let me explain -- I had been a die-hard walmart boy-cotter for many many years. But recently we had to make the choice to either 1) buy less organic stuff, or 2) buy organic stuff at Walmart.

After much thought, we chose option #2 and have been shocked at how much stuff or walmart has for DOLLARS cheaper than the health food stores. I agree with all of the pps about buying in bulk, cooking with whole foods etc. But I am talking about really basic things here -- like organic frozen vegetables (and although I would love to always use fresh, organic frozen is nice on those nights when we are pressed for time), organic yogurt and yogurt smoothies, organic beans and pasta sauce, cereal, granola bars, jelly, peanut butter, milk, cream etc etc etc.

They don't have much fresh organic produce at all -- but I just had to share about the prices. They are really dollars cheaper per item in some cases than our local health food stores. As much as I want to support the local businesses, my budget can't allow for spending $5 for something I can buy for $3 at Walmart.

There is also something good about these bigger corporations making more organic products on a global environmental level -- I mean if a small local organic farm goes organic, that is great. But if Ragu pasta sauce is producing an organic line, the impact globally is greater since we are talking about a greater size farm etc...

For instance, did you know that kraft has 2 organic boxed mac and cheese? (1.19 at Walmart while Annies is over $2) Libbys now makes organic canned black and kidney beans (I know I know -- but with a 2 year old I don't always remember to soak)? Anyway stuff like this raises an interesting question:

Which is better? A smaller company like Annie's Organics? Or supporting Kraft making an organic line of mac and cheese? Honestly, I don't know the answer myself. I am still struggling with this question. But for my family, being able to eat organic even though our budget has changed, has been wonderful.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't trust the way WalMart organics are grown and produced. THe only organic milk they carry is Horizon, which I don't consider to be truly organic.

I buy most of our stuff through United Natural Foods. We do a CSA in teh summer. We only eat meat twice a week. I started out when we were going organic to starting first with dairy. Dairy and meats contain more pesticides in ONE SERVING as an entire MONTHS" worth of conventional vegetables. SOmething to think about. I have only bought organic dairy for years, except for a short time I was on WIC and couldn't bear the thought of paying for organic dairy when I was gettin git for free, but anyway... Then I started buying organic meat adn the "dirty dozen" listed above. Now, about 90% of our food is organic. http://www.unitedbuyingclubs.com/RES.../FABC_Home.htm is my biggest money saver. I also consider that what I am doing for the environment as well as my family's bodies to be well worth the extra cost.


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
I don't trust the way WalMart organics are grown and produced. THe only organic milk they carry is Horizon, which I don't consider to be truly organic.

Just curious why you say this....please enlighten me.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

http://dir.salon.com/story/news/feat...ilk/index.html
http://cornucopia.org/dairysurvey/index.html
http://cornucopia.org/pasture/?page_id=18

We get our milk from Trader's Point Creamery. The cows are 100% grassfed and the babies are not taken away from their mothers until they are weaned (Just like human women, most cows are perfectly capable of feeding their own calves as well as being milked enough to feed another calf or 2--or several human families.







) All of our other dairy is Organic Valley. I've been thinking about trying to make my own cottage and cream cheeses from out Trader's Point milk, I just haven't gotten around to it yet.

We pay $2.20 per quart, but we only go through about 2 gallons of milk per week (including yogurt.)


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

There was a thread about Horizon organic....don't remember exactly what about.

Everyone has to do within their means and budget, and what is in their gut. If you don't feel passionate about eating organic then don't. You won't stick to something you don't truly believe in. We eat mostly organic. I buy good quality because I can afford, but I don't feel the need to eat 100% organic so I don't







. We are more than 75% organic though, probably even more at times, and I grow things myself


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh, we also get our organic ground beef from Trader's Point. THey sell it to our local buying club for $3.50 per lb. Our buying club is based on the United Natural Foods orders, but we get together to buy local organic things for the group discount.


----------

